# [EVDL] Tom Gage- formerly of AC Propulsion's New GIG - V2G



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thank Steve for posting this. 
It is an interesting piece that has a few words to get your EV fears 
up, and then qualms them with some EV facts. There is a video at the
end of the piece. 4:00 of 6:28 states $300 for an 18kW on-board
charger, Wow!


I had known of and met Tom back in the early EVS days when ACP
was showing the Tzero. He has done great things for the EV-cause. 

I posted about when he left ACP
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-EV-guru-Tom-Gage-leaves-AC-Propulsion-tt3878956.html
EVLN: EV guru Tom Gage leaves AC Propulsion

As Steve stated/inferred this a logical step for Tom. The last time I
drove with him him was at EVS-20 where he had ACP's VW pih. One the 
features he mentioned was its V2G capability.

I have posted V2G items before with not much response/interest shown
by evdl members. But V2G is one of the factors in support of driving
EVs/pih. Not only can the vehicle's pack help Utilities balance the
grid by providing power from the vehicle's pack.

In a piece I will be stealth posting tomorrow, V2G is also 
encompassing the ability of the Utility and the vehicle to talk to 
each other about other things that can also help, like when the EV 
will start drawing full charging current, etc. The public has no idea 
how smart devices are these days, to where they can determine, and 
set when will be the optimal time to do these things on the fly and
on their own.

The only complaint I have about the piece I will be posting is a 
paragraph that makes no sense, so I ... bypassed it as it was not 
relevant nor important. Newswires sometimes have dumb stuff jammed in 
them that have no business there. If media writers would do true 
journalism, that would not happen. Here is the paragraph 
{unformatted}:


'Because cars can plug in at different spots, it's very difficult for
power companies to predict local loads. And the loads can be
considerable: One plug-in car charging at very fast rates can create a
grid load equivalent to several houses, Luthy explained. Tomorrow's
world will require smart power grids that can handle swarms of plug-in
cars reaching almost 3 million vehicles worldwide by 2017, according to
a Pike Research report.'


The paragraph wording reads like the heightened emotions garbage that 
Pike puts out to make $, but its says the IBM rep said it(?). The 5kW 
power of a clothes dryer is not the power of a house. The most an
EV could charge at home is a 6.6kW Level-2 which is not the power of
several houses. 


{brucedp.150m.com}





-


> Steven Lough wrote:
> > A logical next step ?
> >
> > (
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

V2G is not a new thing.
The only thing that keeps developing is the control of V2G
as it is all about control of the energy.
The V2G solutions exists almost two decades now, 
my 1994 US Electricar was re-converted with a Wavedriver
controller in 1995 and commissioned for PG&E in that year
to serve as a test-bed for grid-connected (vehicular)
battery systems (they also installed a non-mobile pack
which obviously did not need the vehicle integration to
interact with the vehicle's drive systems; it was just 
the same two-way AC/DC converter between grid and fixed
battery that was also in my car.
However the control was very crude and non-remote; while
that is exactly where today's Smart Grid efforts and also
this effort are focussing. So it is not about the V2G itself
as well as the *control* of V2G.
It is always in having the power to control...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] on behalf of Steven Lough
Sent: Thu 4/12/2012 8:53 PM
To: SEVA; EVDL Receiver
Subject: [EVDL] Tom Gage- formerly of AC Propulsion's New GIG - V2G

A logical next step ?

( 
http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/Startup-EV-Grid-to-Pioneer-Vehicle-to-Grid-Technology/ 
)

-- 
Steven S Lough
President: Seattle EV Association
206 524 1351
WEB: www.seattleeva.org

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: not available
Type: application/ms-tnef
Size: 3843 bytes
Desc: not available
Url : http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120412/b2da4fec/attachment.bin 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

